# Red CT



## Gralius (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi. My name is Danijel and I'm from Croatia, Europe. This is my red CT, only one in Croatia, and very hard to find in Europe. He's temporarily in 15G community planted tank while he's 3,5G is cycling (I think that's the right word on English). There are no problems with other fishes in tank (tetras, corydoras, badis, shrimps...), there was a day or two of adjustment with territorial and little agrresive scarlet badis (but they are much smaller than betta) but they are also doing fine now.
On picture 3 you can see sagitaria plant which is like grass in aquarium and he just loves to crawl between it leaves and taking a rest under it. 
Pictures aren't the best of qualitty.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

looooooooove him!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

He is GORGEOUS! Love his coloring


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

He is stunning! Do you plan on breeding him?


----------



## Gralius (Aug 5, 2009)

Kim said:


> He is stunning! Do you plan on breeding him?


Maybe, I've got one offer for breeding. Here's one more photo for you.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow he's stunning!! I love his coloring. And it is so cool you live in Croatia! I would love to visit Europe someday!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Your fish is beautiful!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH! I LOVE him!!!!


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow! He's definitely a looker! 8D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He competes with my red Ct pretty well!!! LOOOOOOVVVVEEEEE HIM!!!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

welcome to the fish fourn lovly fishy


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

He is beautiful. Gorgeous color!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Aww, I love the first picture, very cute. Your tank seems really nice as well. I like that grass like plant in your tank.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, wow! What a vibrant color! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Gralius (Aug 5, 2009)

This is my 3,5 gallon tank for betta after 12 days of cycling. I tried to create a biotope environment as it is in a rice fields, so I used low light plants. I'm very happy that I could get cladphora that is on red wood branch and two nice bushes of anubias nana. 
On a front right is a copule of crypts, on a left is sagitaria, and behind valsineria and windelow. Riccia is floating on the surface so that betta can create bubble nests on it.
Water has brownish colour which is created with peat granules which also lowers pH in tank.
In a 2 days I will put neritna snail inside for inner cleaning of thank, and red cherry shrimp for extra red colour in tank and, to be honest, to provide live food for betta (they are highly reproductive and betta loves to eat small shrimps).
Lamp is 9W over-top and there is hang-on filter, not so good, but OK for this small tank.
I will put betta inside in a 10 days.
*
*


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOw!! Looks awesome! Don't forget to put a top on the tank.  Bettas are jumpers!


----------



## Gralius (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, there is a glass cover.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank!!


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, your tank is amazing, I wish I had your knack for live plants, they're beautiful.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

only beta fish in croatia! wow! welcome! and beautiful fishy, hes so vibrant!


----------



## Gralius (Aug 5, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> only beta fish in croatia! wow! welcome! and beautiful fishy, hes so vibrant!


Not only betta fish in Croatia, only red CT. There are other type bettas here but this is very rare.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

he is so pretty


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, beautiful tank too! I wish I could grow live plants like that.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Gorgeous fish!
And it's nice to hear from someone in Croatia. Welcome.


----------



## Gralius (Aug 5, 2009)

Here is my 3,5G tank after 2 months. Beside betta, inside is 4 red cherry shrimp and one nerita snail for inside cleaning job. Everyone is doing fine. Enjoy.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

that tank looks amazing! what kinda moss is that!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I love your tank and your fish is amazing to.


----------



## Gralius (Aug 5, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> that tank looks amazing! what kinda moss is that!


Acctually it's an algae Cladophora Aegagropila, but a good algae. It looks good in tank and it serves as a biological filter and prevents grow of bad algae. It grows in balls up to 1 - 4 inch wide, but it can be easilly shaped in a way that you want.
*
*


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

isnt that marimo ball algae?

tanks looks great btw


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

So could i just buy those balls and them shape or rope them around some drift wood? Is that would you did? Cuz it looks So freaking good!


----------



## Gralius (Aug 5, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> So could i just buy those balls and them shape or rope them around some drift wood? Is that would you did? Cuz it looks So freaking good!


Yes you can. I tied them on the wood with fishing line.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Just wanted to bump this thread, cuz i love this tank and fish


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow both the fish and the tank are absolutely amazing, just gorgeous! Welcome to the forum!


----------

